

Ask HN: Have you paid to have a resume/CV created? - 1986v

I have been on the hunt for a new career path and have considered having a qualified professional edit my resume.  I know there are a lot of resources to the &quot;perfect&quot; resume that I could refer to and attempt however, I am looking to see if those who have had their resumes edited by a qualified professional saw better results than the resume they had generated.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
agfrench
I have been at it since 1999 and I have never paid anyone to write a resume
for me.

